# MES-DEA TIM with a PM motor



## Nathan219 (May 18, 2010)

That depends; how familiar you are with the MES DEA software I think the MES DEA motor can do about anything you would want it to do the problem is telling it how to do it. The math shouldn’t be that different the rotor flux angle will always be the same since it is magnets, and it has auto tuning that might allow it to figure everything out. That is a neat trick to the MES DEA inverter it can tune its self to the motor you connect to it. Let us know if you try to do this.


----------



## KG_00 (Sep 8, 2009)

Thanks nathan. I wanted to make sure that before I purchased one that it would be possible. No plug and play, but I have been reading the mes-dea manual to get familiar with the system. 

I am still looking around for more inverters that may work for my application. I will post more about how my searching and decisions come along.

Also correction the PMAC motor has a encoder fitted to it not a resolver.


----------



## Nathan219 (May 18, 2010)

I actually wouldn't recommend the MES DEA inverter for anything other than driving a ACIM. The software is very difficult to work with.


----------



## KG_00 (Sep 8, 2009)

Advice taken. thanks, ill only resort to the mes-dea if if can not find another inverter that fits my needs. I am in no hurry with this project so time is on my side if it comes down to making an mes-dea work with my motor.

Thanks
Kyle


----------

